# Best XM radio for Road King Classic



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking to replace old myfi that died what is the best cheap option available? I have power run and use powered speakers with mini jack.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

try http://myradiostore.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can probably find a Roady XT for about $30 at WalMart.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here it is on sale @ walmart http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4227930

its $28.76


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the MyFi. I just use multiple cradles.

Cradle in the car, cradle at work, and cradle in the travel bag.

:lol:


----------

